# Please help!



## cnavarro (May 8, 2009)

I cant attach  photos and I want to set my post up like your guys post with the list of equipment and Pics. Can anybody help please!


----------



## div (May 8, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920


look here


----------



## DanMcG (May 8, 2009)

To create a signature, you need to go to your *UserCP* located at the top menu bar, then pic edit signature...thats the info that's posted automatically at the bottom of all your posts. once you open that it should be self explanatory.
I think that's what you're asking, it not chime in and we'll get ya straight.


----------



## cnavarro (May 8, 2009)

thanks i will try that i love your drum smoker wanna build me one LOL!


----------



## cnavarro (May 8, 2009)

yeah thats it thanks. I'll start messin with  it!


----------

